# Bank of Ireland Payment Protection Refunds?



## mo3art (6 Jun 2005)

Has anyone heard back from the Bank in relation to the payment protection refunds yet?

Just I registered for a refund as I reckon I'm entitled to it but haven't even heard a thing.  No phone call, or letter since I contacted them on their hotline.


----------



## D8Lady (9 Jun 2005)

I was told that letters would be sent out in May detailing the amount of refund due. 

So I called them last week. About 45,000 accounts were affected but 120,000 people swamped them with queries. I was assured that letters would be sent out in next 2 weeks with any payments owed to be paid within 15 days of the letter. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Janet (10 Jun 2005)

Also called them this week to check on this.  Letters dealing with amounts to be refunded of less than €250 are being sent this week and letters dealing with amounts higher than that will be sent out next week and week after.  They expect the money to then hit your account sometime in July.


----------



## D8Lady (15 Jun 2005)

Hmmm.... just got a letter apologising for the delay. They said that they are still investigating.


----------



## mo3art (15 Jun 2005)

Yeah, just got it myself.  At least I know i'm on the list for a response.  Won't count my chickens that it will all be sorted before Christmas.
I was actually very lucky that I got the letter at all, as they misspelt my address, despite having it on numerous records..........


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Jun 2005)

If you feel that BoI is taking too long over this issue, drop IFRSA a line.  BoI will be expected to give regular updates to IFSRA on how their process for identifying and rectifying 'customer issues' is progressing.


----------



## Loaded1973 (16 Jun 2005)

My mam received two refund cheques from BOI yesterday morning!! I'm still waiting.....


----------



## bertandernie (8 Aug 2005)

can anybody tell me if they have received a payment protection refund on a loan taken out jointly .... or has anybody dealt with the Bank of Ireland regarding payment protection on a loan taken out jointly....... the bank are telling me that the refund belongs to the first named on the account not to both parties...


----------



## bertie bowel (9 Aug 2005)

*"payment protection on a loan taken out jointly....... the bank are telling me that the refund belongs to the first named on the account not to both parties..."*

My understanding of this is that even though the loan was taken out jointly, the Payment Protection Insurance Policy was taken out under one name - this is generally the case. Therefore, any refunds due on the POLICY are due to the insured person.


----------



## D8Lady (9 Aug 2005)

Am fairly miffed about it at this stage. 
I took out a big loan, with PPI, paid it off after 28 months rather than 60. 
They said I'm not entitled to anything back!

Have been onto to IFSRA about it & about to follow up. 

Can anyone tell me if there is a difference between a fixed & variable rate in the way they decide refunds? Mine was variable.


----------



## bertandernie (9 Aug 2005)

re payment protection refunds where loan was joint -if this is a refund of overpayments (not a payout under a policy) then surely the refund should go back to the person or persons who paid the premiums in  regardless of who would eventually benefit from the policy


----------



## kfpg (9 Aug 2005)

My spouse got a refund cheque even though we weren't expecting anything. The amount was a colossal €2.54 !!!! BUt you can be damn sure were gonna cash it


----------



## Tonash (10 Aug 2005)

I received a refund cheque yesterday too! Had no idea I was due anything! Nice surprise - €1000!!!! Happy days!!!!


----------

